# Hoyt ZR200



## ATA

I'm looking at  Hoyt ZR200 to possibly buy. Can anyone give me any info on this bow? The asking price is $225 w/ case, four carbon arrows, release, sights, etc.

Thanks,

ATA


----------



## deersled

i bought a hoyt mt sport about three yr ago. Was one of the cheapest cam and a half hoyts. Bare bow was like $279. Got a rest, quiver, half doz carbon arrows and set up for right at $400. I think the ZR200 refers to the limbs. Same lifetime warranty and I like it. Haven't had any trouble. I think the single cam is a little more popular now. It does have an abrupt break-over at the end of the draw, but you'll get used to it. This may be common w/ cam and a half bows, not real sure. Mines set at about 62# and I shoot 100 grain muzzys and get around 240' per second. Put it this way, it's a lot faster than my 15 yr old golden eagle. $225 with all that stuff sounds good to me.


----------

